# S&W Model 48 Classic



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I just bought a Model 48 Classic. I love 22 Mags, and this gun had been in the case at a LGS for a while. I searched around the internet for one checking prices and this shop, which has an online store, was the least expensive price on the internet. On those websites that compile prices from sites around the web, this shop's name kept popping up for that model as the best deal. So, while I was there accepting a transfer for another firearm I went ahead and bought it. I paid $719. It's a lot of money, but it really is a beautiful gun. And those on gunbroker, etc are $850.

Does anyone have experience with the classic line of revolvers, or this one particularly? I've got a 629 Classic DX, but it isn't part of this line I don't think, as it is from before S&W introduced the blued "classic" line.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

TrafficsKindaBad said:


> I just bought a Model 48 Classic. I love 22 Mags, and this gun had been in the case at a LGS for a while. I searched around the internet for one checking prices and this shop, which has an online store, was the least expensive price on the internet. On those websites that compile prices from sites around the web, this shop's name kept popping up for that model as the best deal. So, while I was there accepting a transfer for another firearm I went ahead and bought it. I paid $719. It's a lot of money, but it really is a beautiful gun. And those on gunbroker, etc are $850.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the classic line of revolvers, or this one particularly? I've got a 629 Classic DX, but it isn't part of this line I don't think, as it is from before S&W introduced the blued "classic" line.


 No experience with the model 48, but I've always wanted one. I have a stainless S&W "Mountain Gun" in .41 magnum and a K-22 Masterpiece. I've been on the lookout for a 48, maybe I'll sell my 6" Diamondback .22 that's a "safe queen" and get serious about finding one. You lucky dog you.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, I know. I'm super excited--haven't shot it yet, but will soon. They are pretty uncommon even though I would think they'd be popular. I've got a PMR30 and an LCR in 22 Mag, along with a convertible SA revolver. The only thing is 22 mag ammo is about the same price as 45 ACP! I've got so much 22LR, just wish I had as much WMR. The 41 Mag is pretty cool, though too. Not something you see every day. And the Diamondback too? I don't know if I could bring myself to get rid of that if I had it.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I wanted to post again here if anyone reads this in the future: The S&W model 48 classic is an absolutely beautiful gun. And shooting it feels like prom night. I cannot stress enough the inherent accuracy in the 6" barrel. This thing really is a fine fine piece. It is exactly what a small caliber revolver should be.


----------



## james taulbee (Jan 12, 2019)

shootbrownelk said:


> No experience with the model 48, but I've always wanted one. I have a stainless S&W "Mountain Gun" in .41 magnum and a K-22 Masterpiece. I've been on the lookout for a 48, maybe I'll sell my 6" Diamondback .22 that's a "safe queen" and get serious about finding one. You lucky dog you.


I paid $700 for mine with only the mag cylinder.High price mags,, Really would like to shoot 22 long rifle in it.. I have an extra K-22 cylinder that seems to fit . any problem here??


----------



## james taulbee (Jan 12, 2019)

james taulbee said:


> I paid $700 for mine with only the mag cylinder.High price mags,, Really would like to shoot 22 long rifle in it.. I have an extra K-22 cylinder that seems to fit . any problem here??


I put in the22LR model 17 cylinder and it fits perfect in all respects .. Took it to my gun smith and he check out ok.. SO ,took it to the range , and it handles 22 LR very well. I know some were shipped with both cylinders


----------



## james taulbee (Jan 12, 2019)

james taulbee said:


> I put in the22LR model 17 cylinder and it fits perfect in all respects .. Took it to my gun smith and he check out ok.. SO ,took it to the range , and it handles 22 LR very well. I know some were shipped with both cylinders


 YEA!! I put the model 17 cylinder in and it works fine ,still shoots great. With 22 wmr straight walled cartridge , i have difficult extraction,they stick. Previous owner must have had same problem because extractor rod was bent. straightened it and very careful with extraction. thanks


----------

